

Doris Lessing: A hunger for books - almost
http://books.guardian.co.uk/review/story/0,,2223780,00.html
Far more interesting than the Techcrunch article about it currently on the front page in my opinion.
======
mynameishere
Seems like a false idealization. When people are poor enough they will welcome
a box of used clothes with quite a bit of enthusiasm, and this:

 _The young man had taken each one out, reverently, and wrapped them in
plastic. "But," we say, "these books were sent to be read, surely?" "No," he
replies, "they will get dirty, and where will I get any more?"_

...tends to suggest a respect for hard assets more than for readin' and
writin'.

